# Vor- und Nachteile der modernen Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten



## Hippo (11 August 2011)

Wir haben doch heute alle Computer ...


----------



## Nixe (11 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wir haben doch heute alle Computer ...



Leider ??? oder Gott sei Dank ???


----------



## Hippo (11 August 2011)

Da bin ich mir manchmal nicht so sicher ...

Früher hatte ich drei Wochen Jahresurlaub - kein Handy, kein Laptop und nach dem Urlaub einen Riesenberg an Arbeit auf dem Tisch.
Heute habe ich Handy, Skype und Internet an meinem Urlaubsdomizil und kann statt drei Wochen drei bis vier Monate wegbleiben und von dort aus arbeiten.
Andrerseits wenn ich sehe wie die Sitten durch die neuen Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten verlottern - weiß ich nicht wirklich obs besser ist trotz für mich unbestreitbarer Vorteile


----------



## Heiko (11 August 2011)

Nixe schrieb:


> Leider ??? oder Gott sei Dank ???


Zumindest helfen uns die Computer beim Lösen von Problemen, die wir ohne Computer überhaupt nicht hätten!


----------



## Nixe (12 August 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Zumindest helfen uns die Computer beim Lösen von Problemen, die wir ohne Computer überhaupt nicht hätten!


 
_Hört sich fast an wie : Die Ehe/Partnerschaft ist ein Versuch zu zweit mehr Probleme zu bekommen als man sie allein gehabt hat  _

@Hippo

Laptop, Handy und co im Urlaub ???

Würd mir im Traum nicht einfallen .

Wann bitt schön erholst Du dich mal ????


----------



## Hippo (12 August 2011)

Wenn Du dafür 3 Monate in der Sonne braten kannst - da sind 2 - 3 Stunden Arbeit am Tag drin.
Bin auch über Weihnachten wieder 3 Wochen dort
Irgendwie muß aber auch Geld ins Haus kommen.
Aber keine Sorge, die Erholung kommt nicht zu kurz - aber DIE Bilder sind zensiert


----------



## Nixe (12 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn Du dafür 3 Monate in der Sonne braten kannst - da sind 2 - 3 Stunden Arbeit am Tag drin.
> Bin auch über Weihnachten wieder 3 Wochen dort
> Irgendwie muß aber auch Geld ins Haus kommen.
> Aber keine Sorge, die Erholung kommt nicht zu kurz - aber DIE Bilder sind zensiert



3 Monate in der Sonne braten wäre mir viel zu lang.Wenn ich Urlaub habe ,habe ich Urlaub und mit meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit nichts  ,aber auch rein garnichts am Hut..Geld bring ich ins Haus wenn ich wieder arbeite.Im Urlaub entspanne ich mich und gebe mein Geld  aus Ich mach mir keine Sorgen,(bin nur neugierig  )denn du allein weist wieviel Erholung du brauchst.
Naja ,meine Bilder sind zwar nicht zensiert ,aber die zeige ich eh weder  hier noch anderswo im Netz.


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2011)

Glaub mir - es bleibt genug Freizeit. Da komme ich nicht zu kurz. Ich weiß nämlich auch wo der Ausschalter vom Handy ist ...
... und ich benutze ihn auch


----------



## BenTigger (13 August 2011)

Nixe schrieb:


> Wenn ich Urlaub habe ,habe ich Urlaub und mit meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit nichts ,aber auch rein garnichts am Hut...



Andererseits, wenn ich (wie es mein Job hergibt) mal eben für mich kostenlos und dann noch bezahlt, 7 Wochen in Barcelona arbeiten darf, oder Ostern auf den Bahamas verbringen soll bzw. im Januar in Florida unter anderem die Keys besuchen darf oder die Everglades erkunde oder mir auf Castaway Key am 24.1 einen Sonnenbrand hole oder eine Mittelmeerschippertour von Gibraltar nach Nizza machen soll, dafür dann aber eben meine 8 Std. Arbeit am Tag dort erledigen muss... Her mit noch mehr solcher Arbeitsurlaube 
Naja auf die nächste Kreuzfahrt von Hamburg nach Cape Carnaveral arbeite ich jetzt auch schon wieder hin...


----------



## Nixe (14 August 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Andererseits, wenn ich (wie es mein Job hergibt) mal eben für mich kostenlos und dann noch bezahlt, 7 Wochen in Barcelona arbeiten darf, oder Ostern auf den Bahamas verbringen soll bzw. im Januar in Florida unter anderem die Keys besuchen darf oder die Everglades erkunde oder mir auf Castaway Key am 24.1 einen Sonnenbrand hole oder eine Mittelmeerschippertour von Gibraltar nach Nizza machen soll, dafür dann aber eben meine 8 Std. Arbeit am Tag dort erledigen muss... Her mit noch mehr solcher Arbeitsurlaube
> Naja auf die nächste Kreuzfahrt von Hamburg nach Cape Carnaveral arbeite ich jetzt auch schon wieder hin...


 
Schmunzel.Sei`s Dir gegönnt 

Ein wenig kann ich deine Gedanken nachvollziehen.In diesem Jahr war ich auch zum ersten mal knapp 3 Monate für die "Firma" kostenlos und dann noch bezahlt im Ausland tätig.Selbstverständlich habe ich auch nach Feierabend die Zeit genutzt um meine Neugier zu stillen.Vor 3 Jahren wäre dies als alleinerziehende mit 1,2,3,ganz viele Kinder  nicht möglich gewesen.

Heute würde ich ebenfalls sagen,her mit noch mehr solcher "Arbeitsurlaube"


----------



## Nixe (21 August 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Zumindest helfen uns die Computer beim Lösen von Problemen, die wir ohne Computer überhaupt nicht hätten!



Ehrlich gesagt : War Computer für mich reine Unterhaltungssache.Just for Fun ,stöbern,schmökern..Hab hier viel gelesen und stelle fest das ich wohl sehr sensibel bin.Denn mir tun hier etlich mit dem was sie durchmachen leid.Musste mir echt eins,zwei oder auch drei Tage "Pause" nehmen und mich in der realen Welt ablenken.Irgendwie krieg ich es in meinem Spatzenhirn nicht rein wieso man an so vielen absichtlichen Abzockerreien nichts ändert.Bleibt ja nur :    Pc aus ...nix Probleme...nix Lösungen ...


----------



## Nixe (4 September 2011)

*Internet und Beziehung*

*Leider kommt es sehr oft vor, dass Beziehungen auseinander gehen, weil der Partner im Internet jemand Anderes kennen gelernt hat.*


----------



## Heiko (7 September 2011)

Nixe schrieb:


> *Internet und Beziehung*
> 
> *Leider kommt es sehr oft vor, dass Beziehungen auseinander gehen, weil der Partner im Internet jemand Anderes kennen gelernt hat.*


Realistisch betrachtet hat sich so aber noch kaum jemand verbessert. "Verändert" vielleicht, aber nur außerordentlich selten wirklich verbessert.


----------



## Nixe (10 September 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Realistisch betrachtet hat sich so aber noch kaum jemand verbessert. "Verändert" vielleicht, aber nur außerordentlich selten wirklich verbessert.



Sehr gut formuliert.

Ich kam auch nur drauf weil mal wieder eine Bekannte wegen ner "Internetten" verlassen wurde.

Ich nutze das Internet beinah seid 10 Jahren.Technisch hab ich so gut wie nix dazu gelernt 

War hier und da mal im Forum vertreten ,wo sich die meisten verbal die Köppe einschlugen.
Macht nicht wirklich spaß.
Im grossen und ganzen bin ich eher weniger als mehr im Internet.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 September 2011)

Hart in der Sache diskutieren ist in Ordnung, nur Kopfe einschlagen, das lassen wir hier nicht zu.


----------



## Nixe (11 September 2011)

Der Jurist schrieb:


> Hart in der Sache diskutieren ist in Ordnung, nur Kopfe einschlagen, das lassen wir hier nicht zu.



_Das wird wohl mit einer von vielen Gründen sein,warum dieses informative & hilfreiche Forum schon so lange besteht.Find ich echt klasse._

[modedit by Hippo: Formatierung repariert]


----------



## Der Jurist (11 September 2011)

Genau deshalb. Ich erinnere mich, dass ich mich in der Dialer-Zeit mit Kerl aus der Szene harte Gefecht geliefert habe. Hart in der Sache, aber gemäßig in den Worten;[klugscheißermodus] Fortiter in re, suaviter in modo [/klugscheißermodus]


----------



## DaumenHoch2011 (10 Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mich kaum noch dran erinnern wie es mal ohne das Internet war! Ein Leben ohne Computer und Internet ist doch wirklich nicht mehr dranzudenken! Es gibt so viele Dinge die Vor- und Nachteile haben!


----------

